# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته مدارک پزشکی

## nafise

*معرفي رشته مدارك پزشكي*   
*معرفي رشته مدارك پزشكي*
در  دنيا 120 ميليون نفر و در ايران بيش از يك ميليون نفر به تنبلي چشم مبتلا  هستند. اين بيماري در صورتي كه قبل از 5 سالگي تشخيص داده شده و درمان شود،  كاملاً بهبود مي‌يابد اما عدم تشخيص و درمان به موقع آن، مي‌تواند منجر به  ضعف شديد يك يا هر دو چشم و حتي نابينايي گردد. از همين رو سازمان بهزيستي كشور به ياري  مهد كودك‌هاي سراسر كشور از سال 78 طرح پيشگيري از تنبلي چشم را به اجرا در  آورده است.وزارت بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشكي با اطلاع از آمار گسترده  تعداد افراد مبتلا به بيماري تنبلي چشم، طرح پيشگيري از اين بيماري را  ارائه داد. به عبارت ديگر پايه هر طرح، تحقيق و پژوهش  پزشكي؛ اطلاعات و آمار بهداشتي ـ درماني است. به همين دليل امروزه در  كشورهاي پيشرفته و در حال رشد دنيا براي جمع‌آوري علمي داده‌هاي بهداشتي ـ  درماني، پردازش يا پروردن اين داده‌ها و سازماندهي، توزيع و حفاظت از آنها،  رشته مديريت اطلاعات بهداشتي ـ درماني مطرح شده است.   رشته‌اي كه فارغ‌التحصيلان آن به عنوان بازوهايي توانمند، ناب‌ترين اطلاعات  را در اختيار سياستگذاران و برنامه‌ريزان نظام بهداشتي ـ‌ درماني يك كشور  قرار مي‌دهند.اين رشته در دانشگاه‌ها و مركز آموزش عالي كشور ما به نام  رشته مدارك پزشكي در مقطع كارداني دانشجو مي‌پذيرد و فارغ‌التحصيلان آن  مي‌توانند به طور ناپيوسته تا مقطع دكترا نيز ادامه تحصيل دهند. *رشته‌ مدارك‌ پزشكي‌ رشته‌اي‌  علمي‌ ـ اطلاعاتي‌ است‌ و قلمرو بحث‌ آن‌ اطلاعات‌ بهداشتي‌ ـ درماني‌  مي‌باشد و متخصصان‌ آن‌ نيز مديران‌ اطلاعات‌ بهداشتي‌ ـ درماني‌ كشور  هستند؛* يعني‌ يك‌ دانشجوي‌ مدارك‌ پزشكي‌ با مطالعه‌ دروسي‌ مانند  طبقه‌بندي‌ يا كُدگذاري‌ بين‌المللي‌ بيماري‌ها، بايگاني‌ مدارك‌ پزشكي‌،  كليات‌ پزشكي‌، آشنايي‌ با اصطلاحات‌ پزشكي‌، آمار و كامپيوتر، خود را  آماده‌ مي‌كند تا اطلاعات‌ بهداشتي‌ ـ درماني‌ را به خوبي‌ تجزيه‌ و تحليل‌  كرده‌ و سپس‌ براي‌ برنامه‌ريزي‌هاي‌ نظام‌ بهداشتي‌ ـ درماني‌ در اختيار  مدير يك‌ بيمارستان‌ يا مديران‌ كلان‌ كشور قرار دهد.
*توانايي‌هاي‌ لازم :*
آمار  به ويژه‌ آمار حياتي‌ در رشته‌ مدارك‌ پزشكي‌ از اهميت‌ بسياري‌ برخوردار  است‌. به‌ همين‌ دليل‌ دانشجوي‌ مدارك‌ پزشكي‌ بايد در درس‌ رياضي‌ و آمار  قوي‌ بوده‌ و همچنين‌ به‌ زبان‌ انگليسي‌ مسلط‌ باشد.در ضمن‌ دانشجو بايد  به‌ زيست‌شناسي‌ علاقه‌مند باشد چون‌ در نهايت‌ پرونده‌هاي‌ بيماران‌ را  كه‌ در آنها اطلاعات‌ مربوط‌ به‌ نوع‌ بيماري‌ و نحوه‌ درمان‌ يا پيشرفت‌  بيماري‌ درج‌ شده‌ است‌، تجزيه‌ و تحليل‌ مي‌كند.
*موقعيت‌هاي‌ شغلي‌ در ايران :*
در  هر بيمارستان‌ يا مركز خدماتي‌ ـ درماني،‌ بخشي‌ به‌ نام‌ بخش‌ مدارك‌  پزشكي‌ وجود دارد كه‌ داراي‌ 4 واحد آمار بيمارستاني‌، پذيرش‌، بايگاني‌  مدارك‌ پزشكي‌ و واحد كُدگذاري‌ بيماري‌ها است‌ و مسؤول‌ اين‌ بخش‌ و  كاركنان‌ آن‌ بايد فارغ‌التحصيل‌ رشته‌ مدارك‌ پزشكي‌ باشند. فارغ‌التحصيلان‌ مدارك‌ پزشكي‌ در مقطع‌  كارداني‌ فعاليت‌هاي‌ مربوط‌ به‌ واحدهاي‌ پذيرش‌، آمار، كدگذاري‌ و ذخيره‌  و بازيابي‌ پرونده‌هاي‌ پزشكي‌ بيمارستان‌ را انجام‌ مي‌دهند و كارشناسان‌  اين‌ رشته‌ نيز مديريت‌ هريك‌ از واحدهاي‌ ياد شده‌ يا مديريت‌ بخش‌  مدارك‌ پزشكي‌ بيمارستان‌ها و مراكز بهداشتي‌ ـ درماني‌ را برعهده‌  مي‌گيرند.
*درس‌هاي‌ اين‌ رشته‌ در طول‌ تحصيل :*
دروس‌ پايه‌:
بهداشت‌  محيط‌ بيمارستان‌، فيزيولوژي‌، آشنايي‌ با باكتري‌، ويروس‌، قارچ‌ و  انگل‌، اخلاق‌ و مقررات‌ حرفه‌اي‌، روانشناسي‌ مقدماتي‌ و روابط‌ انساني‌،  رياضيات‌ پايه‌، آناتومي‌.
دروس‌ اصلي‌:
كليات‌  پزشكي‌، اصطلاحات‌ پزشكي‌، زبان‌ اختصاصي‌، اصول‌ مديريت‌ بيمارستاني‌،  مددكاري‌ اجتماعي‌، كامپيوتر و كاربرد آن‌، ماشين‌نويسي‌ عملي‌ و نظري‌.
دروس‌ تخصصي‌:
كُدگذاري‌  بيماري‌ها، مدارك‌ پزشكي‌، آمار حياتي‌ مقدماتي‌، شاخص‌هاي‌ بهداشتي‌ و  آمار بيمارستاني‌، اصول‌ و روش‌هاي‌ بايگاني‌، بايگاني‌ پزشكي‌، كارآموزي‌  در عرصه‌. منبع: motaleat.sanjesh.org

----------


## محبوبه21

دوستان چه رتبه ای میخاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

لدفن اگر کسی اطلاع داره بگه چه رتبه ای میخواد!ممنون :Yahoo (106):

----------

